# Rest in peace little ones



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

Last thursday thunder had a little colt foal by a homebred son of demonstrator. the poor little chap didnt even make it to then end of his first week.... we're not sure how he died, he was perfectly healthy. maybe his mum turned on him. anyways rest in peace little colt, you were gorgeous but you didnt get a chance.

AND

rest in peace little blodyn (it means flower in welsh) she was 3 maybe rising four. bought from a sale by my friend pretty much as a rescue a little 13.2hh section b filly. she got out the gate,ran into a pole panicked and ended up in or through (not sure) a hedge and a gate. she sadly snapped her neck. rest in peace little girl

two youngsters who it seems were neverreally destined to see what life really was


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P little ones


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

That is so sad :sad:

RIP babies 

xx


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

so sorry to hear this, its horrible isnt it!

hope you are ok 

lee : victory:


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

Oh thats harsh. RIP little neddies.xxxxx


----------



## gillyite (Feb 6, 2008)

thats so so sad rip x


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## rybuzz (Feb 12, 2008)

Thats just nota nice way to go
sorry for your loss


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aww, I'm sorry for your losses *


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw! So sorry to hear your loss.
R.I.P.
eace:


----------

